# Suppression LCA sur XServe



## patrickp78 (7 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour,

Quelqu'un pourrait-il me donner la commande terminal qui permettrait de supprimer toutes les LCA héritées ou nom de répertoires OSX contenant eux-mêmes de multiples répertoires.
Le but consiste à repartir avec des permissions propres à la racine et les propager dans les sous-dossiers.
Merci d'avance,
Patrick


----------

